# Us Maintenance A Investor Owned Company



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

CHECK THIS OUT. 




Sterling Investment Partners' Portfolio Company U.S. Maintenance Makes Acquisition
Wednesday, February 8 



Westport, CT -- Sterling Investment Partners ("Sterling") portfolio company, U.S. Maintenance (“USM”) has purchased DayStar USA, an exterior maintenance service company. Since Sterling’s initial investment in August 2003 USM has made three strategic acquisitions and together with internal growth has more than doubled revenues to more than $200 million. 

US Maintenance acts as a national contract manager, leveraging its proprietary network of over 5,500 subcontractors throughout the U.S. and Canada. The Company currently provides outsource contract management services in the area of janitorial services and floor care, landscaping and snow removal, lighting and sign maintenance and repair and disaster restoration services. This allows the Company to rapidly source and effectively manage a network of local service providers, which would otherwise represent a logistical challenge to national companies. 

DayStar has been in business for over 40 years and, like US Maintenance, serves the nation’s leading retail, hospitality, grocery, pharmacy, and food service chains. 

With the support of Sterling, USM management has completed three strategic acquisitions as well as growing the business with existing and new customers. Sterling worked with management on strategic initiatives including the development of an industry leading compliance function and a 24/7 call center. 

Charles Santoro, a Sterling Managing Partner noted, “USM is a dynamic, scaleable, fast-growing business that has the ability to continue growing through acquisitions and increasing service offerings. The Company’s recent acquisitions have enabled it to further leverage its core competencies and created truly national coverage.” 

“We are very pleased to have DayStar as part of the US Maintenance family of companies,” said David Gansky, US Maintenance Founder and Chief Executive Officer. “The combined capabilities of DayStar and US Maintenance create tremendous synergies that will enable us to better serve all our clients.” 

The Daystar USA acquisition follows USM’s acquisition of Network Service Management in June of 2005. Network, headquartered in Norwood, MA, provides lighting, electrical, and sign maintenance services to the retail industry. 

Mr. Gansky continued, “We value our partnership with Sterling and their strategic and financial support as we executed our growth strategy." 

Sterling Investment Partners invests in companies with significant competitive strengths and growth potential. Founded in 1991, Sterling has completed investments, strategic or add-on acquisitions, and liquidity events with an aggregate transaction value of approximately $4.7 billion, representing over 65 companies. Sterling maintains a broad industry focus, including professional and business services, manufacturing, transportation and logistics, and technology-related businesses.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you don't pay anybody of course your revenues will go up.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

VERWWY INTERWESTING


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A company to invest in, but not work with.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

everbodys numbers look good when you dont payout what you owe


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

What’s funny is a rep from daystar was at the sima show this past June and he specifically told me they did things differently then the other national companies and mentioned the "mess" of US maintenance. He also mentioned that they had to pay more for subs because of it. Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*snowplower*

i just got hired by us mainteance for a new store, any body know anything about them? do they pay in 30 days like they say?


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

never worked with them but it appears NO! thirty days is outta the question,and i would suggest rereading the above replys because it looks as if you will be donating your services to them.just my 2 cents.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*snowplower*

yes i read them, hope some one with experience will get with me.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

mike33 said:


> i just got hired by us mainteance for a new store, any body know anything about them? do they pay in 30 days like they say?


You could do a search on "US Maintenance". Plenty of people with experience have posted about their experiences over the past few years.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

mike33 said:


> i just got hired by us maintenance for a new store, any body know anything about them? do they pay in 30 days like they say?


I am curios how is their pay scale now with you? When they tried to hire me and my company they were not paying enough to even consider it. I tripled their bid faxed it back.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Snowplower*

I thought there rate was very good, 40% more if i would of worked by the hour. I dont like the idea of taking a work order in for every single service and having to get signed by the manager. Makes you feel like a school kid getting there homework signed.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Well what did they offer you? They did not offer anything but per hour.
Trucks, shovelers, loader, salt?
$50,hr 18.50hr, 75hr, 75 ton.( is what they offered me)
I really want to know, also what kind of insurance did they want you to have.

Thanks
Tim
also what does that mean 40% more *if* by the hour??


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*snowplower*

275.00 push 2-5" includes sidewalk takes 1.5 hour for service


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Snowplower*

all yea, Ins. 1,000.000
saltanything under 2" $ 105.00 that isnt so good
for removal 90.00 for loader and 90 for dump truck
plow on the first 2" than plow every add. 3" incriment all at the 275.00 per plow. Im used to $ 60.00 per hour I guessed at the 40 % you figure it.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*search*

Mike do a search on US Maintenance, they have a history on this site!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Snowplower*

i did and it didnt look to good


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Those prices dont seem to bad Mike. I would just ask for a retainer. 
Just think how much they must be getting.
Good Luck and thanks for the info


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Snowplower*

Yes prices are good as long as they pay at the end of the deal.

mike


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*u.s. maint. hahahaha good laugh!*

they are cheap, dont pay, and are a great laugh,, have fun with them !!


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*snowplower*

GEORGE,
Do you mind telling me youe experiences!


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

MIKE 33-- Not all experiances with them are bad. We have worked with them for the last year and *knock on wood* we haven't had any problems. Yes, their pay is not 30 days, more like 45. They will negotiate with you as well. Don't think that the price they send you is set in stone. Sometimes the price they give is good and sometimes it's far to low. You have to pick and chose. Most importantly of all, develope a solid realtionship with your field manager. It's like everything else in business, strong realtionships and trust comes from both sides.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Mike33*

Thanks Quality 1


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

*us maintenance*

mike, i tried to message you, apparently you have that feature off...you need to tell US Maintenance when you will RECEIVE payment...not when they cut the check and sit on it for 3-4 wks...and have them put that in your contract. this is 2nd yr i've done a target store for them, and local store has told them not to solicit any other bids, they won't accept any other contractor on their site. that helps....first year was a nightmare, they claimed i faxed invoice to wrong site, wrong phone number, wasn't in on time, wrong format, on and on and on....i took invoices to target manager locally, got a check overnited from US next day....and really has been no problem since


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*mike33*

thanks i dont know the details of this site of turning things on and off. My contract states no faxes mail only signed work orders and i have done all of this. My rep. seems pretty nice and helped me with the details. I just seen so much negative on this site where others had so many problems. Hope it works okey for me.

mike


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*Usm*

May they rot, Well actually I jsut got over a major hurdle in court with them.
They stiffed my co. for over $10,000.

I can't get into details while case is still pending, but we're over the hurdles if that gives ya any idea, and they tried from step one to have the case thrown out. All because they screwed up paperwork and expected to leave us high & dry. We ARE the little guy compared to them, but I don't like getting f'd unless it's from the mrs. so I did what I had to do.

Retaining a legal firm from NY is costing them a pretty $$, on top of what we're getting from them $$ wise....

They've also f'd a friend of mine with slow pays, dropping their services mid winter at a lot, and Better one for ya...

My buddy asked me to go to XYZ location on the Monday after the blizzard we had in NY on LI. He asked me to sand the lot, needed 3 yds. I arrived 45 minutes after he called me. USM had just called him 2 hours before that, asking for sand. I arrived, started sanding and some other dude pulls up and tells me to go home, that he's hte new contract holder for this lot.

I'll skip the moot details but he said, he was called, by USM, and told that there were 3 slips & falls there this morning, and that USM has cancelled the contract with the original contractor (my buddy) and has hired him.

I told him that was fine & dandy, he could do whatever he likes, but I was retained (by what I called my employer to this guy) to come and sand the location, and since "my boss" was obligated under contract to service the locations when required, or when telephoned for extra service, that I HAVE to sand it...

Outcome, Not sure if he still has the contract, No clue on the slip & falls incidents. When I called him and told him about it, (while I was talking to the "new contractor" hr told me don't wory, jsut sand and I'll take care of USM when I get back to NY. (He was on vacation out of state). No clue what happend.

In my opinion, STAY AWAY, oh, by the way, my buddy's been kicking back some pretty decent $$ to a rep. or a field manager or something. Not sure what the guy's official title is, but I know he keeps his accounts and "eventually" always gets paid but he kicks a couple thousand to teh guy every year. Been doing it for 3 or 4 years now.

Nuff said!?


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Very interesting, you might of read my posts about new account fro a new store that just opened up. I guess in thr last 3 weeks i ve billed them around 1.200.00 I contacted my rep and told her that i seen some negative items on sites about non and slow payments. She stated this only happens when there was damage or in proper paper work. I very friendly reminded her i have a good paper trail and if they didnt pay me what would happen. I explained i know every lig. contractor in the business in my small town and i would make sure no one else would to there resque and i would plow there entrace shut. She laughed and said dont worry. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*wish you luck*

The friend of mine who does work for them has always gotten paid, eventually. He said it usually takes 90+ days. He also told me that the guy he's "friends" with, (remember...."guy he pays") makes things easy for him...

My buddy does a lot of places for USM, but anyhow...I do agree with the lady who you spoke to... We got f'd on over ten large due to USM fu**ing up on paperwork. I don't care if the cow jumped over the moon, the pen ran out of ink, the president of USM dog dies or anything else, but when we sign a contract, we adhere to it. We EXPECT to be sued if WE breach IT and we will DAMN sure SUE anyone who breaches it when we're talking about a loss like this. This could have all gone away if they would have made things right, and we DID give them the opportunity to rectify the situation. Once litigation is over, I'll post every court doccument in PDF format, I've been debating launching a site to display the data. It's interesting...

Coming soon to a URL near you


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

Stay away from U.S. Maintenance. Tell everyone your friends and the ones you hate.
There time will come.
I made the mistake to give them a shot. They stiffed us for 7500.00
Didn't know nothing of them until I found Plowsite wish I would of have found this sight sooner.
Spread the word Don't work for U.S. Maintenance   
Hey Matt we havn't forgot about you:angry:


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

ALEX516 said:


> by the way, my buddy's been kicking back some pretty decent $$ to a rep. or a field manager or something. Not sure what the guy's official title is, but I know he keeps his accounts and "eventually" always gets paid but he kicks a couple thousand to teh guy every year. Been doing it for 3 or 4 years now.


im coming across more and more managers for different property management companies expecting kickbacks... this one guy who managed a very large condo we did wanted a price to sod his home. gave him a really really good price, keep asking if i could do better, or do it for free... i told him i was doing it for cost already. well i didn't do the sod at his house another landscaper did and sure enough a week later he sent me 30 days notice on the condo assoc. we did for him and the landscaper who sodded his lawn got the job....


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*sounds like*

Hmmm, That sounds like the business practices of the managers who work at USM... Crooked Rats.........:angry:


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Guess me and my old ford truck might have to drive to Southeastern Pa. and make personel contact. Anyone know where Southeastern is?


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd be happy to tell you exactly where the office is. Fortunately I have never done work for them however they still cost me a few grand sending me on a wild goose chase a few years back before I relized what a BS industry these management companies have become. I bid around 13 large industrial complexes and spent 3 days measuring these properties for them. I'm not the cheapest or the most expensive but my bid was literally 5 times what they paid out on this contract. Not paying there contractors is the only way they can pull this business model off. Eventually it will come full circle. They won't be able to find contractors. The word just has to spread faster about them. I don't mind losing out to other contractors knowing that I might be higher priced. I cant do all the snow around here. Everyone should be making good $ no matter what. We don't need Maintenance companies to kill us on price and turning our service into a commodity. THIS IS AN EMERGENCY SERVICE and we should be paid as such. I'll pull anyone out of a ditch if they're stuck. I might think twice if they are associated with a miantence company. Say no to em.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*The funny catch with USM*

I can't discuss this any further, as I've been advised not to, BUT whomever would like to hear about it after the case ends,payup ,,, let me know and I'll write you a book...

In these here parts big snow will not triumph over little snow... 

Analogy along the lines of "Big-Tobacco"....


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

sunriseturf said:


> I'm not the cheapest or the most expensive but my bid was literally 5 times what they paid out on this contract. Not paying there contractors is the only way they can pull this business model off. Eventually it will come full circle. I don't mind losing out to other contractors knowing that I might be higher priced. I cant do all the snow around here. Everyone should be making good $ no matter what. We don't need Maintenance companies to kill us on price and turning our service into a commodity. THIS IS AN EMERGENCY SERVICE and we should be paid as such.


That seems to be a VERY fair assessment of the situation...well put, Sunrise.

It's true, this is an emergency service. Not so much like fire fighters or policemen, but more like, keeping "life" going in the sense of business, and being able to leave your house and not be stranded in.

We may not be literally saving lives, but I think snow removal deserves to be compensated for it's role in keeping lives moving.

You make a good point, Sunrise :salute:


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



sunriseturf said:


> I'd be happy to tell you exactly where the office is. Fortunately I have never done work for them however they still cost me a few grand sending me on a wild goose chase a few years back before I relized what a BS industry these management companies have become. I bid around 13 large industrial complexes and spent 3 days measuring these properties for them. I'm not the cheapest or the most expensive but my bid was literally 5 times what they paid out on this contract. Not paying there contractors is the only way they can pull this business model off. Eventually it will come full circle. They won't be able to find contractors. The word just has to spread faster about them. I don't mind losing out to other contractors knowing that I might be higher priced. I cant do all the snow around here. Everyone should be making good $ no matter what. We don't need Maintenance companies to kill us on price and turning our service into a commodity. THIS IS AN EMERGENCY SERVICE and we should be paid as such. I'll pull anyone out of a ditch if they're stuck. I might think twice if they are associated with a miantence company. Say no to em.


I hope i did this right please email me at [email protected]


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



ALEX516 said:


> I can't discuss this any further, as I've been advised not to, BUT whomever would like to hear about it after the case ends,payup ,,, let me know and I'll write you a book...
> 
> In these here parts big snow will not triumph over little snow...
> 
> Analogy along the lines of "Big-Tobacco"....


Thanks please email me after your case is taking care of. 
[email protected]
Best of luck
mike


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

landcare pa said:


> everbodys numbers look good when you dont payout what you owe


WERE IN PA ARE YOU AT


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Sweetpete.......This whole topic of US Maintenance.....SMG.....Symbiot ect.........It just kills me seeing the amount of people getting screwed or pushed by these giant companies around with the pipe dream of "Feeding You More Work". I consider myself to be a mid-sized snow contractor and have a few subs that work under me. I believe I pay a little above market in my area because I want my subs to make money along with me. I want them to work for me for a long time so I pay them on time as well. This simple theory trickles on up to my customers. It has taken a while to educate them about why I am more expensive but as tired as the saying is "you get what you pay for". I maintain 40+ commercial sites and...... knock on wood....not one slip and fall in more than 8 years.....Why? Because both my customer and I will not tolerate it. That means a safer site ....less liability for me and my client. Sure it costs them more but they all realize that it is worth paying. Does US Maintenance or any of the other monsters do this? Impossible. And it will bite them in the ars. Educate your customers to think like you do when it comes to safety and access ability. You will profit more from it and you will grow your business steadily with employees and subcontractors that you can pay well along the way. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Has anyone out there that has been ripped off by US mainteance ever tried approaching the store it self you are servicing? I cant say or do much at this time due to thati first invoice was dated 2-6-06 30 days wont be until next week. I was thinking if im not paid by 3-12-06 i would approach the manager of the store. Does anyone think this would help?

mike


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim , 
Very we'll said. I couldn't have sad it better. All these companys like u.s don't last. We just got a call from one of our big retail accounts that decided to try the other side. We'll they figured out big mistake. As much as I tried to educate them there accountant said were going to try them. We'll accountant and contractor are going byebye. Were signing a multi year deal now because of that one mistake cheaper is not better!!! We cater to our clients to the highest standard. We've had our accounts for a long time and we allways have other contractors try to bid on them.
Thy who signs it.Shall deal with it. 

Bye Bye bean counter
Stay away from U.S. Maintenance 
There lowering the standards of a industry that expects only the best.
I wish they would stop calling we will never do work for them ever again.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i threatened them with taking invoices directly to store manager, have them pay them....amazing, they were able to overnite me a check all of the sudden.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

we had 4" here in w.md. this morning while plowing this lot it was so depressing thinking i might not get paid. I still did my job right, had a brief conversation with the store manager and explained what i have been hearing. She told me she would do anything she could to help me. Again as i stated this is a new opened store and my first invoice was dated Feb. 6 so i cant say much until aroundMarch 10.

mike


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

How about instead of bothering the store manager , you pick up the phone and call U.S. Maintenance and find out about your payment. Last I checked they still answer the phone and last I checked they still pay our invoices. Everybody has an opinion of these guys and most of them are not good. However, you don't need their situations influencing your situations. Just some advice from someone who hasn't been burned by them.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i've yet to be burned...it was in our contract/agreement....that i would receive payment by the 5th of the month...they were showing up on the 18-25th...it wasn't the idea i wasn't getting paid....it was beyond the terms of what we agreed to happen.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



Quality1 said:


> How about instead of bothering the store manager , you pick up the phone and call U.S. Maintenance and find out about your payment. Last I checked they still answer the phone and last I checked they still pay our invoices. Everybody has an opinion of these guys and most of them are not good. However, you don't need their situations influencing your situations. Just some advice from someone who hasn't been burned by them.


Thanks for the advise, It just makes you think when you hear so much negative.

Mike


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

Right on Joe......spread the good word


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Quality1 said:


> How about instead of bothering the store manager , you pick up the phone and call U.S. Maintenance and find out about your payment. Last I checked they still answer the phone and last I checked they still pay our invoices. Everybody has an opinion of these guys and most of them are not good. However, you don't need their situations influencing your situations. Just some advice from someone who hasn't been burned by them.


Why don't they just honor the agreements they entered in to and not even have to worry about the bad press and negativity in the first place?

Great business concept, Do what you say you are going to do when you say you are going to do it. Sort of like the guys that actually plow when they are supposed to.


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why don't they just honor the agreements they entered in to and not even have to worry about the bad press and negativity in the first place?
> 
> Great business concept, Do what you say you are going to do when you say you are going to do it. Sort of like the guys that actually plow when they are supposed to.


Agree with the plowing concept. I'm not sure why they don't honor all contracts... We haven't had any problems. Lots of people have and I'm sure with 21 million in last years revenue from plowing, lots of people haven't as well. Maybe they fall into the customer service theory... Give a customer good service and they will not say anything because it is expected. Give them outstanding service and they will start talking, or just the opposite would apply if you give below what is expected too. Whatever it is i'm not sure but they burn a lot of bridges. However, they have not with us. Not yet anyways.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I just wanted to say i received payment today from us mainteance. I had e-mailed my rep last week with concern about getting paid with in the 30 days as agreed. She replied that i would and have a piece of mind there would be no problem. Today i received payment for work on 2-9 2-10 2-13 of 06. All of these invoices were under 30 days. I can not be any happier at this time of working for this company.

mike:bluebounc


----------



## coopersjeep (Oct 18, 2005)

IT's amazing to me how much time people spend complainning about USM. I sometimes have to wait 40 days from date of invoicve, but that is not a big deal to me. They have fixed pricing, we negotiate an bit so I can bleed some more money from them, then I take the contract. It is easy for me because I don't go canvassing for work. All of my snow work is through them; I send in one packet of invoices per event, and get paid 40 dfays later. I am good about my book keeping and I just keep track of the manager who does each account and call them to make sure they cut the checks. Keep yourself organized, do what your supposed to do, don't go and pad your invoice with other stuff that you weren't supposed to do, and that's that. If you send them invoices for stuff that they don't know about or add your surcharges, etc, they won't pay it. The pricing is fixed (read above). Thats what you bill.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

*Us Maint*

THEY ARE CROOKS.. Id go on welfare before I worked for them again


----------

